# how to remove x trail dashboard



## zdj531 (Apr 10, 2010)

hi! 

can anyone help me on how to remove the whole dashboard on the x trail.

mine is a t30 model year 2005 left hand drive...

i would like to remove it because im planning to clean it up, my car was one of the victims of typhoon ketsana... there are still some soil recedue under the dash. :waving::waving::waving:

thanks


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

if you can avoid it i wouldnt be keen on removing the dashboard.there are lots of electrical components in there.

maybe one of those cd`s you get on ebay might have a diagram for you??

good luck

ian

edinburgh


----------



## zdj531 (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks iannic70, thats the thing some thoughts are running in my mind other than the soil recedue that sticks like a sore thumb. that there might be some soil stuck between the electronic connectors, ground wires those kind of things...

ill was wondering if there are any site out there that can show me the way...


thanks


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

You can get the complete diagrams from the Nissan FSM... I checked and they are on Nissan Help.com

Knowledgebase - Xtrail - Nissanhelp.com Forums

FYI you need to be a paid member to dl these $10 year or 5 for $25 I believe....you could always search for the manual else where or put out a request here.


----------

